# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Cila gjuhë programimi është më e mira?

## mendimi

Meqe kam lexuar shpesh ketu disa qe japin keshilla nga programimi dhe mendoj se ka disa programer te afte ne forum desha te ju pyes disa pyetje:
Cila gjuhe programuese eshte me e mira?
Cila perdoret me shpesh per krijime programesh?
Arsyeja eshte se dua te mesoj nje gjuhe programuese dhe te filloj me ate qe ka me shume perspektive.
Gjithashtu ju lutem me keshilloni ndonje program, liber, apo web per te mesuar dhe eventualisht ndonje shkolle ne internet tek e cila munde te merret edhe diplome.

Ju faleminderit paraprakisht.

----------


## E=mc²

Une nuk mar vesh, po thjesht me te degjuar e kam.

C, C++, Java, JavaScript, Perl, PHP, Python, Shell, SQL, Visual Basic.

Besoj se do te japin me teper personat qe meren me kete pune, mua nje shok me tha qe keto jane me te dobishmet, i cili meret prej shum vitesh me programim. Shpresoje te te kem ndihmuar sa do pak ne krijimin e nje ideje.

----------


## benseven11

Cila gjuhe eshte me e mire rusishtja apo anglishtja?
Gjuha eshte gjuhe si ajo qe flasim.Mesove anglisht,sa me mire ta mesosh,aq me sakte dhe pa gabime do e shkruash.Te jep mundesi te shkruash per kibernetiken,per ekologjine,turizmin,politiken,per cdo gje,pasi e njeh gjuhen dhe e di si formohen fjalet,fjalite,drejtshkrimin, rregullat e pikesimit,cfare ka kuptim,cfare nuk ka,etj.
E njejta llogjike edhe te programimi.Meso gjuhen e programimit mire dhe mundesite per te krijuar s'kane fund.
Nuk ka gjuhe te mire dhe gjuhe te keqe.Disa preferojne nje gjuhe programimi disa preferojne nje tjeter.Disa gjuhe jane te veshtira te mesohen si rusishtja,disa gjuhe jane te lehta per tu mesuar si italishtja.Kjo eshte e vertete edhe ne programim.Disa jane me te lehta te mesohen disa jane me te veshtira.Njohja e mire arrihet me praktike dhe eksperience pune.
Puna e programusit eshte e merzitshme,kerkon shume saktesi ne tastjere,shtyp ne tastjere kode gjithe kohen.Ri kontrollon sintaksen te gjesh gabimet dhe korigjosh dhe te harxhon jashtezakonisht kohe.

----------


## xfiles

Duke iu bashkuar asaj qe tha benseven do shtoja qe nese do te zgjedhesh nje gjuhe programimi per te mesuar duhet te marresh parasysh se ku dhe per çfare do ta perdoresh.
Eshte e vertete qe te gjitha jane ekuivalente per mundesine e realizimit te nje programi te caktuar por disa jane me te pershtatshme se te tjerat ne varesi te kontekstit te perdorimit.
per shembull, per programim web sigurisht mund te perdoresh edhe C por do ishte nje harxhim nervash dhe kohe kur fare thjesht mund te perdoresh nje gjuhe programimi enkas per programimin web, si PHP ose te tjera gjuhe Server Side.
Per programimin e nderfaqeve grafike mund te perdoresh Java, C,C++, VisualBasic, Delphi etj etj, por Visual Basic eshte ai me i pershtatshmi dhe jep me shume lehtesira per keto lloj programesh, i ndjekur nga Java dhe Delphi, ndersa C do kerkonte shume me shume pune per te realizuar te njejten gje qe do realizoje me gati 90% me pak pune nepermjet VisualBasic. 
Per programimin ne nivel te ulet(dhe me te avancuar)te driverave dhe sistemeve operative mund te perdoresh C,C++,Asembly(te gjitha llojet), por mes ketyre C do ishte me e pershtatshmja,
e keshtu me rradhe. Varet gjithmone perse do te duhet kjo gjuhe dhe jo me pak nga preferenca personale.

Mirpo dhe une si programues qe jam kam preferencat e mia.
Nga gjuhet imperative do te keshilloja C kurse per Object Oriented Programming do te keshilloja Java, me shume si gjuhe e thjeshte dhe hyrese per te shpjeguar konceptet e OOP, dhe me pas te mesoje ne thellesi C++. 
Nese kerkon pune si programues Java kerkohet shume per momentin. C duhet patjeter ne mos per pune per njohuri personale sepse eshte me te vertete mbreteresha e gjuheve.

Sa per site web ku mund te gjesh tutoriale, mjafton te dish se çfare po kerkon se nuk ka gje qe nuk e gjen ne lidhje me programimin.

----------


## mendimi

Faleminderit per pergjigjet.
Pak a shume mora disa pergjigje por ndoshta edhe pyetjen e kisha bere si shume te pergjithesuar.
Pra nuk e kisha fjalen per programin web, sepse e njoh programimin ne html, e php, por me teper me interesonte cila eshte me e kerkuar ne mes C dhe Java, dhe nese meson tjeren a te duhet patjeter edhe tjetra. GJithashtu cili eshte dallimi ne mes C dhe C ++.

Faleminderit

----------


## hot_prinz

dallimi mes C dhe Javes, eshte thjesht se me C mund te programosh nje Sistem Operimi(psh. Windows) kurse Java as nuk mund te startoje pa nje Sistem Operimi dhe plus Sistemit Operativ i nevojitet edhe Makina e saj Virtuale. 

kurse dallimi mes C dhe C++ eshte vetem se C++ eshte ObjectOriented.

----------


## hot_prinz

ne pyetjen se cila kerkohet me shume C apo Java harrova te pergjigjem,

kjo eshte aq relative sa qe do te mundohem te ilustroj me nje shembull abstrakt nga jeta. 

Le te marrim me mend se, C eshte nje cekan 20 kilogramesh kurse Java nje cekan 1 kilogram. Po e marrim se programimi per ndrrimin e informacioneve me hardware kerkon nje cekan 20 kilogramesh e barabarte me thyerjen derrasave me nje trashesi prej 10cm, kurse programimi i programeve GUI per perdoruesit mund te kryhet edhe me nje cekan prej 1 kg ose e barabarte me thyerjen derrasave me trashesi prej 1cm. Prej kesaj rezultojme se me Javen nuk mund te thyhen drrasat me trashesi 10cm, kurse me C mund te thyhen edhe derrasat me trashesi 1cm por do te lodhet dora nga pesha e cekanit dhe ekziston mundesia te thesh edhe diqka tjeter.

Tani pyetja e sakte do te duhej te ishte se a dua te thej derrasa te trasha me C apo derrasa te holla me Java?

Cila kerkohet me shume eshte relative, ka shume firma qe kerkojne programere per te thyer derrasa te holla e po ashtu kerkohen edhe programere per te thyer derrasa te trasha  :buzeqeshje: 

Por me e mira eshte me qene mjeshter me dy cekanat dhe pavaresisht cfare kerkohet, te thyesh derrasat e holla dhe te trashat.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## klodj

Nuk besoj se ndonje nga pergjigjet me siper i vjen ne ndihme pergjigjes se pyetjes. Une mendoj se benseven11 eshte i gabuar ne pergjigjen e tij sepse me kujton nje profesorin tim i cili as qe ia kishte idene fare dhe thoshte se programet jane te gjitha njesoj dhe ne nje program perdor me shume mausin e ne nje tjeter me shume tastjeren, ne nje program perdorim butonin Enter dhe ne nje tjeter perdorim butonin Tab. Edhe t'i krahasosh me gjuhet e huaja perseri eshte e gabuar, vetem nese do te krahasonim gjuhen e epokes se gurit me ato te tanishme une do isha dakord.

Problemi i krahasimit te gjuheve lidhet me ate cfare ofron vete gjuha programuese. Po te marrim avantazhet e programimit ne Java do te gjejme rreth 101 aresye pse ajo eshte me e mira. Mqs jane shume une po ju jap nje link:

http://www.manageability.org/blog/ar...ns_why_java_is

ne kete link keni 101 aresye pse Java eshte me e mire se .Net

Disa avantazhe jane:
1. Java punon ne shume platforma (Shkruaje nje here ekzekutoje kudo)
2. Java eshte Open Source (kod i hapur - mund te perdoresh komponent te gatshem)
3. Eshte gjuhe Object Oriented me e avancuar ( me TopLink and CocoBase tools)
4. Kodi eshte me produktiv dhe i thjeshte

Po i permbledh ne anglisht sepse nuk kemi as fjalor ne shqip:
 1. Java is Simple (e thjeshte)
 2. Java is Object Oriented
 3. Java is Interpreted
 4. Java is Portable
 5. Java is Robust
 6. Java is Secure
 7. Java is Multithreaded
 8. Java is High Performance
 9. Saves Time and Money
10.Solves Important problems etc..........

Gjuha Java eshte krijuar rreth vitit 1995 dhe eshte krijuar per tju pershtatur nevojave te reja sepse ne kete kohe filloi dhe bumi i internetit. Pra cdo gje vjen sipas kohes dhe krahasimet behen sipas kohes dhe nevojes per programe sipas kerkesave te kohes.

*Falenderoj Mendimin per hapjen e kesaj teme dhe e mira do te ishte qe pergjigjet te jene sa me te argumentuara sepse me cka shoh ne kete forum ka shume disinformim dhe pyetjet jane te tipit: Si te bej une programe? Ka shkolla per informatike ne Shqiperi apo tallen mesuesit?!?

----------


## xfiles

Definitivisht Klodj, e ke gabim.
Java eshte e mire ne disa gjera, nese do te realizosh disa lloje programesh te caktuara.
Por jo me e mira.

Une punoj me Java, nuk eshte se nuk e njoh, por te thuash se eshte me e mira eshte tej mase e tepruar.

----------


## init-6

1.Gjuhen me te mire e percakton projekti me te cilin po punon.
2.Secila gjuhe ka karakteristikat dhe veçorit e veta prandaj varet se per ç'fare kerkon nga ajo.

Kush tha se java eshte me e mira?
Nese sollen portabilitetin nuk do te thote se jane me te miret.
Ka dhe gjuhe te tjera shume te mira dhe varet gjithmon se ç'fare kerkon.
Meqe seshte permendur doja te permendja dhe D.

----------


## xfiles

Me sa duket Klodj eshte viktime e indoktrinimit Java  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## klodj

Ne radhe te pare me duhet te them qe nuk ka asgje absolute. 

E dyta - une e krahasova me .Net dhe jo me te gjitha gjuhet programuese.

E treta - informacionet i kam marre ne internet dhe nuk i kam SHPIKUR. (linku)

E katerta - une dhashe argumenta konkrete. ( po pres nga ju ...)

E pesta - me Java eshte me e lehte te besh update programeve (shikoni si eshte katandisur Alpha)

E gjashta - Si Object Orientet eshte me e mire.

etj etj  Java ka JVM - Platform Indipendent etj etj..

Pres Argumenta nga ju...  

Edhe pse eshte normale "varet per cfare e perdor" , nuk me thate se cilat jane keto "varet per cfare e perdor"? 

Nese indokrinim = me 101 aresyet qe permenda atehere po jam indokrinuar ne Java! 

Dikush duhet te me shpetoje nga kjo viktime!!!

----------


## xheimsi

> Ne radhe te pare me duhet te them qe nuk ka asgje absolute. 
> 
> E dyta - une e krahasova me .Net dhe jo me te gjitha gjuhet programuese.
> 
> E treta - informacionet i kam marre ne internet dhe nuk i kam SHPIKUR. (linku)
> 
> E katerta - une dhashe argumenta konkrete. ( po pres nga ju ...)
> 
> E pesta - me Java eshte me e lehte te besh update programeve (shikoni si eshte katandisur Alpha)
> ...




Te dish te programosh ne nje gjuhe te caktuar pa njohur te tjerat nuk do te thote se ajo gjuhe qe ti di eshte me e mira...
Mos merr persiper gjera qe nuk te takojne ty...
Ti mbase me te vertete je shume i forte ne Java dhe ke lexuar shume lidhur me kete gjuhe"nuk e ve ne dyshim kete" por kjo nuk do te thote se ti ke fuqine te hedhesh posht gjuhet e tjera.
Mbase nuk kam shume argumenta per te te hedhur posht ato qe thua sepse une nuk jam i indoktrinuar ne java ashu si ti por po te them nje gje:
Sigurisht qe nje gjuhe del ne qarkullim synon gjithmon te jete sa me afer njeriut dhe jo makines.pra per ty kjo gjuhe eshte shume e mire.e mira e te mirave do te te rekomandoja visual basic sepse shikoj qe qenke fans i madh i mausit.
e dyta nese njeh nje gjuhe te nivelit te ulet eshte gje shume e mire sepse je i afte te kuptosh menyren si ekzekutohen instruksionet ne makine.
e treta sa per te hedhur posht c/c++ .....ju thua inxhiniereve te microsoft qe na dalka nje njeri me i afte se ju qe duhet tju mesoje ju si te programoni xp apo vista...
Prandaj te jap ty nje keshille dhe me kete ju drejtohem dhe te tjereve.....
Nese do te jesh nje programues i mire sa me shume gjuhe te dish aq me mire eshte....Shume asnjehere nuk te ben dem...

----------


## Dito

Nje programues nuk mund te ndaje dot gjuhen e tij te preferuar te programimit pasi ato variojne sipas aplikimit, sot me perdorura eshte visual bazic pasi i pershtatet disa sistemeve operative ne perdorim.
Ve re qe shume pretendojne se dine dicka rreth programiit, por une kam idene qe sdine asgje pasi eshte puna me e lodhshme qe mund te kem hasur ndonjehere, mendoni nje cast nderton nje program te tere dhe ne perfundim shikon qe egziston dicka e perafert me ate qe ke bere ti dhe shume me te sakte, besoj e kuptoni qe te shkojne nete te tera pa gjume dem.
Nje programues eshte nje robot qe kurre nuk e shijon punen e tij sepse ka shume te tille qe te konkurojne pafundesisht.


*Dito*

----------


## klodj

> Mbase nuk kam shume argumenta per te te hedhur posht ato qe thua sepse une nuk jam i indoktrinuar ne java ashu si ti por po te them nje gje:
> Sigurisht qe nje gjuhe del ne qarkullim synon gjithmon te jete sa me afer njeriut dhe jo makines.pra per ty kjo gjuhe eshte shume e mire.e mira e te mirave do te te rekomandoja visual basic sepse shikoj qe qenke fans i madh i mausit.
> e dyta nese njeh nje gjuhe te nivelit te ulet eshte gje shume e mire sepse je i afte te kuptosh menyren si ekzekutohen instruksionet ne makine.
> e treta sa per te hedhur posht c/c++ .....ju thua inxhiniereve te microsoft qe na dalka nje njeri me i afte se ju qe duhet tju mesoje ju si te programoni xp apo vista...
> Prandaj te jap ty nje keshille dhe me kete ju drejtohem dhe te tjereve.....
> Nese do te jesh nje programues i mire sa me shume gjuhe te dish aq me mire eshte....Shume asnjehere nuk te ben dem...




Une mundohem t'i jap nje pergjigje temes. Nuk kam dale te sfidoj Bill Gates. Ajo qe shikoj eshte se i vetmi qe ka hyre ne Shqiperi eshte Bill Gates me XP dhe Vista. Ne nje kohe kur shume sisteme operative dhe aplikacione psh Linux etj nuk jane te njohura fare edhe pse nuk kushtojne asgje.

Dicka qe vura re eshte se ndaj Xhejmsit duhet te them "Me fal mua per gabimet e tua"! Kur nuk ke argumenta mos ia ve fajin indokrinimit. Dhe Visual Basic nuk eshte fare Object-Oriented. As Open Source. Me shaka do thoja se ju jeni vetem argatet e Bill Gates, asgje tjeter. Ai kontrollon aftesite tuaja nepermjet kufizimit te mjeteve, per te cilat duhet t'i mbushni xhepat. 

Java eshte me bujare ne kete pike. Shume gjera i ka falas. Prandaj une kerkoj argumenta, dhe jo kokfortesi.

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## benseven11

Programimi eshte idera te shprehura ne kod qe kompjuteri ti njohe dhe shfaqe nje rezultat te kerkuar ne ekran.
E rendesishme eshte qe idete te mendohen mire,te shprehen koncize dhe shkruhen sakte .Kjo krijon aplikacione me jo shume rreshta kod dhe qe ne pergjithsi punojme shpejt,mire dhe nuk e rendojne kompjuterin.
Gjuhe programimi qe nese mesohen mire mund te krijosh programe me peshe te lehte per procesorin dhe memorjen dhe te punojne shume shpejt jane
Assembler dhe Python.

----------

